# Need for Speed: Shift, Nitro und World Online



## push@max (31. Januar 2009)

Electronic Arts arbeiten zur Zeit an gleich drei Nachfolgern von NFS Undercover.

Für uns PC'ler dürfte dabei NFS Shift und NFS World Online interessant sein, NFS Nitro soll ausschließlich für Wii und DS erscheinen.

Dabei wird Shift angeblich von Rennfahrern für Rennfahrer entwickelt...die Grafik vom ersten Screenshot ist unglaublich realistisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte zunächst an ein Bild von GRID, soll aber NFS Shift sein 

Das Entwicklerteam hört sich schon einmal nicht schlecht an, so wird Shift von Slightly Mad Studios in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Executive Producer Michael Mann von Black Box und Senior Vice President Patrick Soderlund von EA Games Europe entwickelt. Slightly Mad Studios haben bereits an GT Legends und GTR 2 gearbeitet. 

Seid vielen vielen Jahren wird dann auch wieder eine First-Person Kamera dabei sein. Eine neue Crash-Mechanik soll es auch geben.


Was haltet ihr davon? Ich dachte nämlich, dass es keinen weiteren NFS Teil mehr geben würde...von den sehr gut aussehenden Bildern lass ich mich aber nicht mehr blenden.

Need for Speed: Shift, Nitro und World Online angekündigt - Need for Speed Shift, Nitro, World Online, EA


----------



## computertod (31. Januar 2009)

wenns so geil wird wies aussieht, dann kauf ichs
und ne Cockpitcamera solls auch wieder geben? is ja geil


----------



## Masterwana (31. Januar 2009)

Mal hoffen das Sich NfS noch fängt.

Was mich bei dem Bild schon wieder absolut aufregt ist, daß das Cockpit mit Leder ausgeschlagen ist. 
Hallo das ist ein Rennenwagen und kein Showcar! 
Mir ist schon klar das es noch ein sher frühes Bild ist aber wenn man schon so früh so nen Fehler macht dann fängt man schon an zu zweifeln.


----------



## schub97 (31. Januar 2009)

hoff ich auch,für mich kann sind alle interessant,da ich en ds hab.


----------



## boss3D (31. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Electronic Arts arbeiten zur Zeit an gleich drei Nachfolgern von NFS Undercover.


Falsch. 4 Nachfolger ...

Ich zitiere Sebastian Thöing v. PCGames:


> Doch damit nicht genug. EA Black Box, die Entwickler von Need for Speed: Undercover, arbeiten darüberhinaus an einem vierten Teil. Der Titel des Spiels ist laut Pressemitteilung noch geheim, es soll sich allerdings um einen Action-Ableger der Serie handeln. Laut EA-Marketing-Mann Keith Munro arbeite man bereits seit langem an den Titeln, es handle sich also nicht um eine Reaktion auf die grassierende Wirtschaftskrise.


 ^^ Link



push@max schrieb:


> die Grafik vom ersten Screenshot ist unglaublich realistisch.


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger realistisch, als das langsam alternde GRID. Ürbigens: In welchem Auto hat denn bitte das Handschuhfach eine "Schnallen-Öffnung"? 

Meine ganze Meinung zu der Aufspaltung der Serie gibt es übrigens hier zu lesen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Masterwana (31. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ürbigens: In welchem Auto hat denn bitte das Handschuhfach eine "Schnallen-Öffnung"?



Pagani Zonda
Schau mal auf Lenkrad und Mittelkonsole
http://www.cars-bikes.info/d/2501-2/pagani-zonda-f-008.jpg


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Januar 2009)

Sieht mehr als really aus..  Wenn das meine Graka schafft auf Max. Details dann hol ichs mir sofort


----------



## push@max (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn jetzt aber ein Ableger von GRID gebracht wird, ist das auch nicht so toll. Mit einer richtig guten Story lässt sich aber viel machen.


----------



## der_flamur (31. Januar 2009)

Also eine Steuerung wie bei GTR/GTR2 wär einfach GEILO und die Grafik kann ruhig genauso aussehn wie bei GRID oder Colin McRae DiRT2 (wenns mal rauskommt).
Und dann viele Autos (aber nicht so viele wie bei GT so etwa 100-180 Autos reichen)
Statt Tuningmenüs ein Setupmenü wo man die Aero, Getriebe etc einstellen kann.
Bitte mal endlich wieder Ferraris im Spiel bitte!!!
Und bitte kein ProStreet Mist denn das war der letzte Dreck an Simulationen und das Schadensmodell soll wie im Echten abgleichen.
Nicht nur Rennautos sondern auch normale Zivilkisten.


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

Anscheinend hat EA endlich die missliche Lage erkannt und strengt sich mit einem komplett neuen Konzept an.


----------



## push@max (18. Februar 2009)

Es sind neue Bilder zum Online Modus vom neuen Need For Speed erschienen.

Need for Speed - World Online: 9 frische Screenshots - Need for Speed World Online, NFS, Screenshots

Die Autos sind zwar ganz gut, mit den Charakteren kann ich persönlich aber nichts anfangen.


----------



## 8-POOL (27. Februar 2009)

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos über Release date oder ist das noch viel zu früh????


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall sollen alle Games 2009 erscheinen ...

*[Edit]*
Gestern _(27.02.2009)_ ist auf PCGames ein weiterer neuer Screen zu World Online erschienen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder das Spiel basiert auf der selben Engine von Most Wanted und man hat wieder die alte Version benutzt _(in UC kommt ja eine neue überarbeitet Version der MW-Engine zum Einsatz)_, oder der Screen stammt überhaupt aus MW und jemand hat mit einem guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das interface verändert. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

World Online sieht aber ziemlich gut aus...ich hoffe nicht, dass das wieder bearbeitete Bilder sind.


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

Die Grafik sieht wie Most Wanted aus 
Dafür, dass es kostenlos sein wird find ich es schon ziemlich gut.
Wenn es bei der Qualität und Spielspaß an Most Wanted anknüpfen kann , erwartet uns Hammer Spiel.


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

Was soll ich mir eigentlich eigentlich unter World Online vorstellen? Welchen Umfang wird das Spiel haben?

Eine Karriere oder nur Rennen gegen andere fahren?


----------



## motty (28. Februar 2009)

Also die grafik sieht gut aus...dafür das es n kostenloses online-game ist...und in nem bericht darüber stand, dass es bei world-online mehr aufs tunen ankommt...jedoch wird das spiel zuerst in asien veröffentlicht


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

@push@max
Wird ein reines online Spiel.
Sprich Rennen gegen andere.
Und Shift wird als Spiel verkauft und im Singleplayer gezockt.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

@ all
Eigentlich war mein Beitrag eher negativ gemeint. Klar muss man bedenken, dass World Online kostenlos sein wird, aber dennoch ist die Grafik von MW mittlerweile sowas von veraltet. Ich kann das Game nur noch auf der Xbox 360 länger Zeit zocken. Am PC ist die Grafik schon sehr stark in die Jahre gekommen und jetzt glaubt man bei EA, dass man gerade mit so einer Grafik wieder zu alter Stärke zurückkehren kann ... 

Die hätten lieber ein Bisschen was verlangen sollen und dafür eine Grafik machen, die mind. auf PS-Niveau liegt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

Das Paket was da EA gerade schnürt ist ziemlich groß und das wieder in kurzer Zeit. Also wird es auch dieses Jahr erneut einen neuen NFS geben.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

Das, was EA da macht wird, wird sowieso in die Hose gehen. 3 Titel innerhalb so kurzer Zeit und dann ist keiner ein wirkliches NfS, sondern jeder nur eine Kopie eines Rennspiels aus einem anderen "Unter-Genre" ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. Februar 2009)

Das sieht mir aber nicht nach einem typischen NFS Teil aus sondern eher nach einem 0815 Rennspiel. Wo sind die Getunten Autos, die Polizei etc? 
Ich will doch net mit nem schäbigen Rennwagen brav meine Runden drehen. ^^

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die Grafik wirklich sehr gut aussieht.

Dnnoch: Die NFS Teile mit Polizei waren meiner Meinung nach am besten. Das ist etwas, was kein anderes Rennspiel hat.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht! Shift wird eine bloße DIRT/GRID-Kopie, aber kein NfS. Zu einem wahren NfS gehört die Polizei genauso, wie eine gute Story ...

Zum Rundendrehen gibt es andere Serien/Games und EA begeht einen großen Fehler, wenn sie glauben, dass ein paar leichte Veränderungen bereits ausreichen, um die NfS-Serie plötzlich mit DIRT 2 _(kommt im September 2009)_ konkurrieren lassen zu könne. Das wird böse enden. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Wo sind die Getunten Autos, die Polizei etc?
> Ich will doch net mit nem schäbigen Rennwagen brav meine Runden drehen.



Man hatte das jetzt bei UC mit dem Tuning+Polizei nochmal versucht, leider ohne Erfolg, was die Verkaufszahlen aussagen.

Ich finde trotzdem, dass das ein sehr gutes Spiel ist, Zeitschriften usw. sehen das aber anderes, sodass jetzt etwas neues ausprobiert wird.


----------



## Arhey (2. März 2009)

@push@max
Naja es lag an der Qualität.
Das Konzept wurde jetzt 4 Jahre in Folge geändert, und in so kurzer Zeit schafft man das nicht es gut umzusetzen.
Shift wird eine Kopie von GRID. 
Wo ich den Screenshot sah, dachte ich "GRID?"

Tuning muss nicht sein, aber Polizei auf jeden.


----------



## der_flamur (2. März 2009)

Arhey schrieb:


> @push@max
> Naja es lag an der Qualität.
> Das Konzept wurde jetzt 4 Jahre in Folge geändert, und in so kurzer Zeit schafft man das nicht es gut umzusetzen.
> Shift wird eine Kopie von GRID.
> ...


Ein großen Unterschied gibts aber: GRID ist Arcade und Shift ist ne Hardcore-Sim


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. März 2009)

Ein weiterer Unterscheid ist wohl auch, dass GRID Qualität hat und das neue NfS (Shift) wieder typische EA Abzocke werden wird.


----------



## push@max (2. März 2009)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Unterscheid ist wohl auch, dass GRID Qualität hat und das neue NfS (Shift) wieder typische EA Abzocke werden wird.



Erstmal abwarten...dass die Grafik auf dem Screen nicht gehalten werden kann, ist sicherlich klar.

Vielleicht hat EA die Lage endlich erkannt und sich mal ein paar Meinungen von Leuten angehört, die das Spiel auch wirlich spielen.


----------



## Arhey (5. März 2009)

Soa hab "angebliche" Screenshots von Shift gefunden.
Ich hab den Poster angeschrieben um rauszufinden wo er die Screens gefunden hat


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2009)

Arhey schrieb:


> Ich hab den Poster angeschrieben um rauszufinden wo er die Screens gefunden hat


Und noch bevor du eine Antwort erhalten hast, postest du die gleich mal hier, auf das Risiko hinaus, dass es sich um Fakes,oder Screens aus einem anderen Renngame handeln könnte?!  

Auf PCGames gibt es jedenfalls mit Sicherheit echte neue Shift-Screens ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

Die dort oben, zumindest einigen davon, sind auch in der PCGH 04/09, also echt


----------



## push@max (5. März 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich keine "Grid-Kopie" bzw. Gird-Neuauflage von EA 

Bei GRID sieht die Grafik tatsächlich so gut aus...bei EA bin ich mir nicht sicher, vielleicht stammen diese Bilder aus dem 'Soll-Aussehen'-Bereich


----------



## Arhey (6. März 2009)

@boss3D
Deshalb hab ich auch "angebliche" geschrieben 
Damit wollte ich nur sehen was die Community meint zur Echtheit 
@Bloemfontein
Ja hab ich gerade auch gesehen xD
So ist es wenn man keine Zeit hat ins Heft reinzuschauen -.-"

Die Screens aus der News hab ich auch gesehen, jedoch habe ich die Screens etwas eher gepostet^^

Sieht doch sehr nach GRID aus, sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, aber man will keine Kopie von anderem Spiel serviert bekommen. (zumindest was Grafik angeht)


----------



## push@max (8. März 2009)

Habe gerade auf der Main einen Interessanten Artikel über die Grafik von NFS Shift gelesen.

So gibt die Produzentin Suzi Wallace an, dass die bislang veröffentlichten Screens keine Render Bilder seien sondern aus dem Spiel stammen.

Shift soll damit das am besten aussehende Rennspiel sein.

Das macht mich doch sehr neugierig, weil die Grafik auf den Bilder sehr realistisch aussieht...außerdem will man weg vom Arcade-Style und hin zur Simulation.


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

Wieder ein paar neue Bilder mit unglaublich realistischer Grafik.

Need for Speed Shift: Vorschau auf das neue NFS und Screenshots - Need for Speed Shift, Rennspiel, Screenshots, Informationen, Infos,


----------



## TBF_Avenger (11. März 2009)

Schaut ja richtig verführerisch aus
Wenn das Handling an GTR bzw. GT Legends rankommt, ist Shift schon gekauft


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

Grid war schon ein Hammer, mal sehen wie sich Shift schlägt, kaufen werde ich es mir sicherlich


----------



## push@max (12. März 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass Shift von GRID vom Spielprinzip etwas abweicht...habe nämlich kein Interesse, das gleiche Spiel von zwei Software-Schmieden zu spielen.


----------



## der_flamur (14. März 2009)

Ich hab so nen gerücht gehört, das es im Spiel keine Reifenabnutzung und Tankanzeige geben wird (ist nur ein Gerücht!!!). Das kann dann bedeuten, das es dann auch keine Boxenstopps geben wird. Also das Rennen findet nur auf der Strecke statt!! (wobei Boxenstopps würden das Rennen ein bissel spannender machen)


----------



## push@max (14. März 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich hab so nen gerücht gehört, das es im Spiel keine Reifenabnutzung und Tankanzeige geben wird (ist nur ein Gerücht!!!). Das kann dann bedeuten, das es dann auch keine Boxenstopps geben wird. Also das Rennen findet nur auf der Strecke statt!! (wobei Boxenstopps würden das Rennen ein bissel spannender machen)



Naja, kann sein, dass es das nicht geben wird...wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil die Rennen nur ein paar Runden lang sein werden, wie bei GRID...da muss man nicht tanken und die Reifen wechseln.

Das wird ja auch wahrscheinlich kein reines Rennspiel, das nur auf Rennstrecken stattfindet...


----------



## Schluwel (14. März 2009)

also ich werd mir auf jeden fall nfs shift und world holen! ich bin begnadigter nfs fan... auch wenn ich finde das es nach carbon einfach sch**** geworden ist.. egal vielleicht ist das ja sowas wie ne Revolution.. NFS Online.. geil *-*


----------



## entenpost1 (22. März 2009)

Ich find NFS auch seit teil 3 richtig geil und werds mir auf jeden fall besorgen wenns auf meinem pc läuft und open world wie bei tdu oda so... man das wird richtig geil


----------



## push@max (23. März 2009)

NFS Shift wird am 17.11 in Europa erscheinen...Trailer ebenfalls online.

Need for Speed Shift ab September im Handel - Teaser Trailer online - Need for Speed Shift, Release, Screenshots, Video


----------



## Schluwel (23. März 2009)

njo der Trailer ist na ich weis net.. so komisch die Rasen ja nur ineinander^^


----------



## push@max (23. März 2009)

Schluwel schrieb:


> njo der Trailer ist na ich weis net.. so komisch die Rasen ja nur ineinander^^



Naja, der Trailer/Teaser zeigt nicht gerade viel...das Fahrverhalten scheint mir sehr Arcade zu sein, aber die Grafik sieht gut aus.

Und sooo viel Zeit bleibt ja auch nicht mehr...EA pusht mal wieder, vielleicht sollten sie sich noch 2 Monate mehr Zeit nehmen.


----------



## push@max (8. April 2009)

@PCGamesHardware

Ihr habt diesen Thread hier vergessen, in den NFS-Unterordner zu schieben 

Es sind Screens aus der BETA von NFS Online aufgetaucht. Dafür, dass das Spiel im Browser läuft, sieht es doch ziemlich gut aus, würde ich sagen.

Erinnert mich an NFS Undercover.

Need for Speed: World Online: Screenshots aus der asiatischen Beta


----------



## mofo45 (20. April 2009)

HI was soll den NFS world sein habt ihr bilder ?????
Aber NFS Shift hole ich mir auch
PLS PN


----------



## push@max (28. April 2009)

Es gibt wieder neue geile Bilder 

Need for Speed Shift mit neuen atemberaubenden Screenshots - Update - Need for Speed Shift, Screenshots, EA


----------

